# where to find wholesale Chenille Patches



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

looking for a wholesale supplier of 
*Chenille Patches*


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Campus Chalet Contract Embroidery - Johnson City, Tennessee


----------



## beyondstitches (Nov 28, 2010)

I have had good luck with Chenille Appeal

Chenille Appeal | Wholesale Letterman Jacket Awards Since 1994


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Jian is the your best partner for emblems business.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

beyondstitches said:


> I have had good luck with Chenille Appeal
> 
> Chenille Appeal | Wholesale Letterman Jacket Awards Since 1994


thanks, we created an account with them. they seem very good to deal with.


----------



## cmdslick (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey binki,

Looks like you already found your answer, but I'm pretty sure these guys do them. We have used them multiple times for larger orders. Popular Patch | Custom Patches Hope it helps.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Chris, do you have any relationship with that website other than having ordered from them in the past?


----------



## Zoey888 (Mar 19, 2014)

Try embxf, seems they do custom patches,i've done screen printing and digitizing work with them before


----------



## athletics (Jul 11, 2015)

Bergwears offer custom chenille patches along with wide range of felt patches, direct embroidery, sublimation, 3d digital printing and much more.


----------



## baz ent (Dec 19, 2010)

Chenille Appeal. I've used them for the last 5 years for stock and custom designs.


----------



## mhodnet (Aug 15, 2016)

I have emailed many of the companies listed above and no one contacted me back. Does anyone have any US companies that do patches for letter jackets? That will contact me back?


----------



## SpiritGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

What kind of chenille patches are you looking for and how many?


----------

